# Post a workout that will make someone puke in under 20 mintues



## Doublebase (Mar 18, 2010)

Go.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 18, 2010)

20 rep squat program if done properly has high potential for invoking vomit.

Done right meaning using your 10 rep max weight for 20 reps.


----------



## Perdido (Mar 19, 2010)

Last night while you were in a drunken stupor you invited some hot babe you picked up at the local pub to come work out with you at the gym today and this shows up:


----------



## T_man (Mar 19, 2010)

I second 20 rep squat


----------



## ceazur (Mar 19, 2010)

At one of our Marine PT sessions we did about 10 - 15 minutes of non-stop exercising. Consisted of Jumping Jacks for about 30 secs to a minute then Push ups for the same time then jump up and run in place then High Knees and start over again. If your not in good shape you'll either quit or throw up. I know it's not weight lifting ,but then again you didn't specify.


----------



## Mags (Mar 19, 2010)

Anything that includes heavy low-rep supersets/monster sets for legs and, to a lesser extent, back.

Or Arnold's chest/back superset routine


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 19, 2010)

Burpee pullups. No rest. 20 minutes.


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 19, 2010)

drink 1 gallon of milk in 20 minutes. you'll projectile vomit for sure


----------



## T_man (Mar 19, 2010)

HIIT is always a surefire way of throwing up, especially if you've eaten within the hour


----------



## MsGuns (Mar 19, 2010)

*Lifetime Fitness Xtreme Challenge* 
*60 ab rollers w/ scooter
3 laps of leap frogs (up and down the gym was 1 lap)
60 push ups w/ knee tuck on scooter
3 laps of hamstring scooter (sit on scooter and scoot)
60 mini hurdle hops
3 laps of scooter hops (push scooter while hopping)
60 burpees
3 laps of scooter swimmer
60 hamstring ball curls
3 laps of towel pushs
3 laps of suicides
60 sec ball balance*

*I did it in 52 mins and some change.*


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 19, 2010)

Visualize Albob in a thong.


----------



## stepaukas (Mar 19, 2010)

every bicycle race i have ever been in, or any interval session i do... will almost do it..


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 19, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Visualize Albob in a thong.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 19, 2010)

Try the Arthur Jones/Casey Viator Colorado Experiment.  High intensity to the MAX!


----------



## boss (Mar 20, 2010)

1 large pizza 1 kg bag of fries 22 chicken fingers and a brick of cheese  call that the o-line workout


----------



## Phineas (Mar 20, 2010)

Supersized Big-Mac.


----------



## bigback51 (Mar 21, 2010)

After warming up, do  Sumo deadlifts for 30 reps at 275, non stop. Not a heavy weight, but the rep level challenges this 57 yr old.
Bigback51


----------



## Phineas (Mar 22, 2010)

bigback51 said:


> After warming up, do  Sumo deadlifts for 30 reps at 275, non stop. Not a heavy weight, but the rep level challenges this 57 yr old.
> Bigback51



Was that an actual suggestion or just an opportunity to say that at 57 you can deadlift 275? lol

Well, I sure as hell can't deadlift 275 for 30 reps.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 23, 2010)

Sprint up a large hill.  Immediately return to the bottom and do this again.  Repeat until vomit spews forth from your mouth.


----------



## T_man (Mar 23, 2010)

CowPimp said:


> Sprint up a large hill.  Immediately return to the bottom and do this again.  Repeat until vomit spews forth from your mouth.



I do that for my HIIT. I never do it on flat, always up a steep hill. It doubles as a gastro-intestinal function checkup because I can  usually see how much my food has been digested in 90 minutes


----------



## MsGuns (Apr 5, 2010)

*Super Set
Medicine Ball Squats 3 x 20 reps
Bosu toe touches 3 x 20 reps
Buso Ball squats 3 x 20 reps

20 Squats, single walking lunges. 20 squats 3 sets each
20 Squats double walking lunges 20 squats 3 sets each
20 Squats triple walking lunges 20 squats 3 sets each
Speed skater lunges 3 sets each
Frog jumps 3 sets each
Super Set
(Back) Lat pull down wide 3 x 20
Lat pull down close 3 x 20
(Shoulders) Side Lateral Cable Raise 3 x 20 reps

(Biceps) Cable Curls 3 x 20 reps
(Triceps) Rope Pushdowns 3 x 20 reps*


----------



## GFR (Apr 5, 2010)

3 set superset, no rest between lifts. 

Squat 15+ reps to failure
Bench 15+ reps to failure
dead lift 15+ reps to failure

That alone will make you puke


----------



## Hoglander (Apr 5, 2010)

Push an out of gas 1978 Pinto(littered fast food garbage) driven by a 260lb fat chick up a hill to the nearest gas station so she'll have sex with you.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 6, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> Push an out of gas 1978 Pinto(littered fast food garbage) driven by a 260lb fat chick up a hill to the nearest gas station so she'll have sex with you.


 
Do we really need to push the car? Isn't sex with the 260lb chick enough to make you vomit?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 6, 2010)

Down a gallon of milk in one.

Then do some light stretching.


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 6, 2010)

Why would you want to throw up? So you can say you're badass?

Sounds like a waste of calories and protein to me.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 6, 2010)

Put a heavy bag across your shoulders yoke style sprint 100 yards and throw the bag as far as you can pick it back up and repeat no rest. Youll spew in ten minutes


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 6, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Put a heavy bag across your shoulders yoke style sprint 100 yards and throw the bag as far as you can pick it back up and repeat no rest. Youll spew in ten minutes



Buying a sandbag soon, and will be testing this 

The smart money says Gazhole will lose his lunch.


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 6, 2010)

Whole body routine consisting of one giantset, one exercice per bodypart,doing that kind of pyramidal.Example,you choose bbll curls for bis, you make 10 reps with 50 lbs, 10reps with 70 lbs ,10 reps with 90 lbs, 10reps with 70 lbs and finally 10 reps with 50 lbs, all without taking rest.After that,still without taking rest,you do a pyramidal set for another muscle  and so on until you have train all your bodyparts !


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 6, 2010)

Have a nice steak with too much garlic salt, then pop an extra ACE inhibitor, then squat and deadlift your max.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 6, 2010)

FMJ said:


> 20 rep squat program if done properly has high potential for invoking vomit.
> 
> Done right meaning using your 10 rep max weight for 20 reps.



I did a drop set of squats starting with 10 reps at 285.  I dropped 20, did 10 more reps with no rest, repeated until I had an empty bar.  That's 120 reps.

I came so-o-o close to puking.  I did drop to floor and, _literally_, didn't move for five minutes.


I also did this workout and came close (it's the time that kills):

Total Time: 10 minutes, 3 seconds

Squat 
205 @ 7
205 @ 4
205 @ 4

Leg Ext. / Leg Curl
130/90 @ 7/6
130/90 @ 7/4

Bench
150 @ 8

Fly
55 @ 7

GC Press
135 @ 5

If it was the same exercise, I took a 10 second break.  If it was a different exercise, I took as long as it took to load the weights.


----------



## chesty4 (Apr 7, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Why would you want to throw up? So you can say you're badass?
> 
> Sounds like a waste of calories and protein to me.



I agree. Don't get me wrong, I've had plenty of intense squat sessions where I left my lunch in a trash can. 

Why would you go take the time to research, buy, calculate, weigh, cook and eat your fuel to make your body grow and perform well, then _intentionally_ leave it on the gym floor?


----------



## FMJ (Apr 7, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I did a drop set of squats starting with 10 reps at 285. I dropped 20, did 10 more reps with no rest, repeated until I had an empty bar. That's 120 reps.
> 
> I came so-o-o close to puking. I did drop to floor and, _literally_, didn't move for five minutes.
> 
> ...


 
That sounds grueling! Nice job DOMS. 120 reps is quite maddening!
I'm doing UD2 and the depletion workouts call for up to 20 reps for 5 sets so I know what you went through. Doing 80-100 squats at 65% max, then 80-100 Deadlifts right after that... yeah, that gets you huffin in a short period of time!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 7, 2010)

*How about a workout that will make you puke BEFORE you even do it?*


----------



## FMJ (Apr 7, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *How about a workout that will make you puke BEFORE you even do it?*


 

Nice! Hey, isn't that you in the blue DM?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 7, 2010)

Nah, I prefer blue and pink.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 8, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> *Why would you want to throw up? So you can say you're badass?*
> 
> Sounds like a waste of calories and protein to me.



Ipecac and concentration curls with a light weight.

_AI AM TEH BAD@$$!_





​


----------



## gtbmed (Apr 11, 2010)

How about 5 shots of everclear?


----------



## placez (Apr 18, 2010)

this is gross


----------

